# Hate-fest on Spurs



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Just thought there should be another one 

But really it's true. People are starting to hate the Spurs. But unlike the Manu and Bowen hate fest this one has a reason. Everyone hates winning teams. That's the reason I hate the Lakers, Eagles, Patriots, and Yankees. But are the Spurs becoming the new lakers to people


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I would ignore it. 




Whiners will be whiners. Whine about Bowen, whine about Manu in the All-Star game, whine about Pop arguing, whine about Duncan whining........again, whiners will be whiners. Let them hate all they want. They just better hope the Spurs don't win it all, because I'm rubbing it in people's faces. 





The Spurs are one of the classiest franchises in sports. Criminals? None. Thugs? None. Ego-maniacs? None. Does anybody in the franchise go publicly for the purpose of complaining about other players/teams? No. They can come up with all of the excuses they want, but it all boils down to jealousy.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We are pretty much the epitomy of what every franchise wants to be. Clean and perrenial contenders. We also, despite what many say, are an exciting team to watch. Everyones hating on the Spurs because they are jealous, so let them hate.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> We are pretty much the epitomy of what every franchise wants to be. Clean and perrenial contenders. We also, despite what many say, are an exciting team to watch. Everyones hating on the Spurs because they are jealous, so let them hate.






It's not even legit hate either. If they are bitter with Manu for making the ASG, they should be bitter with the coaches that voted him in. Don't "hate" on Manu for being a good player on a great team; Hate the coaches who understand how valuable Manu has been. 




Popovich is a whiner? Look no farther than Mr. Adelman himself if you want the biggest whiner coach in the NBA, which is ironic because it was a Kings fan who suggested this is a reason to hate the Spurs. 




Bowen is dirty? Already been covered. 




Duncan is a cry-baby whiner? Yes, he is, just like Bowen and Manu are, but the NBA is full of whiners. Again, it's ironic because a Kings fan suggested this.





I'm not too worried about it. I'm going to avoid the NBA forum as much as I can because people are taking their hate on the Spurs out on me. I try to be reasonable but I get insults like "idgit" rather than real NBA talk. I'd completely avoid the NBA forum if I wasn't a Mod there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jealously? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cuz someone gets mad at a certain thing Pop/Bowen/Tim did against thier team thay makes them get mad and they whine about it on the boards. Then other people who are mad at the spurs for beating thier team see it, ignore all facts against it, and go with it until it just spreads. That is probably what happened to the King's fan who was complaining about the Spurs. He saw those complaints in random boards and started complaining about it to even if thier really isn't much to back it up.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Jealously? :laugh: :laugh:


Yeah jealousy. Didn't everyone hate the Lakers b/c they were jealous of how good they were? Add in the fact that Shaq is a ******* and Kobe is a cocky *******, and you have one of the most hated franchises ever. The Spurs have now taken over that role, although they are not hated as nearly as much, b/c they don't have egos like Kobe or Shaq.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah jealousy. Didn't everyone hate the Lakers b/c they were jealous of how good they were? Add in the fact that Shaq is a ******* and Kobe is a cocky *******, and you have one of the most hated franchises ever. The Spurs have now taken over that role, although they are not hated as nearly as much, b/c they don't have egos like Kobe or Shaq.


My post about hating the Spurs was actually in jest and I made it cause I knew it would get under the skin of Spurs fans. It seems it worked.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah jealousy. Didn't everyone hate the Lakers b/c they were jealous of how good they were? Add in the fact that Shaq is a ******* and Kobe is a cocky *******, and you have one of the most hated franchises ever. The Spurs have now taken over that role, although they are not hated as nearly as much, b/c they don't have egos like Kobe or Shaq.


Shaq isn't all the bad of a guy. He's just kind of cocky when it comes to basketball, which is not too bad because he is pretty good. It's just that all those years with Kobe made him look bad. I use to hate him so much before he left the Lakers, but now I see it was mostly Kobe, and that Shaq isn't that bad....just dumb


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> My post about hating the Spurs was actually in jest and I made it cause I knew it would get under the skin of Spurs fans. It seems it worked.





Under the skin of all 4-5 Spurs fans on these boards? That seems like a stretch to me. Maybe if you said to get under my skin it would have made a little more sense, but then again, nobody is that concerned with me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> My post about hating the Spurs was actually in jest and I made it cause I knew it would get under the skin of Spurs fans. It seems it worked.


Rite...or you just can't come up with something better so you just went with that.

It is jealousy. It's the same reason that I hate the Eagles, Yankees, and Patrios. Because The Titans, Cubs and Cowboys can't be that good:upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> 
> 
> Rite...or you just can't come up with something better so you just went with that.
> ...


I'm not you though. I don't hate the Patriots, Eagles or Yankees. Then again, I don't like those sports near as much as I like basketball.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not you though. I don't hate the Patriots, Eagles or Yankees. Then again, I don't like those sports near as much as I like basketball.


They were examples....I didn't say you hate them. It's that people naturally hate other people, or in this came teams, who are better than themsevles, or in this case thier team.

Oh and I don't like them as much as basketball either. Basketball's just so much better in everyway


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Personally, I don't hate the Patriots. They have a very respectable team with respectable players and coaches, and they are only hated because they are dominating the NFL. 




I wouldn't say the Spurs have dominated the NBA, because all we have is two titles to show for it. The Spurs are an annual 50-win title contender team, so jealousy overall is probably not the main reason why the Spurs are starting to be disliked. However, after reading the reasons why people are starting to hate Spurs combined with how classy of a franchise this has been, what's there to hate about this team? I don't know.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

people are hating the spurs because of JEALOUSY! i mean come on if you're not a spurs fan, y wouldn't u hate them? the spurs has everything! 

yes jealousy because the spurs have...

1. Duncan- the best power forward or even the best player!

2. popovich- great coach

3. bowen- a great defender, no matter how much other people talk crap about him... i bet they wouldn't mind having him on their team because the man has D. not only can he defend but can shoot the corner 3's

4. manu- very exciting, fearless player. let's face it, the man is crazy! he will do his best to be able to win!

5. tony parker- not only that his very young, top ten pg, one of the fastest guys in the nba, but he's dating one of the hottest actress, eva longaria. ohh yea he's freaking HOT too! i mean come on one of the 50 most beautiful people in the world.

6. brent barry- can shoot three's endlessly

7. beno udrih- very young and talented pg! 

8. defense- spurs has the best defense in the league! they can shut teams down so easily.

9. players attitude- very humble, classy, always say the right things...

10- they're just over all great!!!!


so forget everyone else! who cares if they think spurs are boring, or any other reasons.... just face it, spurs rules!


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i havent been on boards in a while people hatin on spurs


----------

